
Show HN: Node.js Web CRUD Abstraction for Express and MongoDB - rodrigogs
https://github.com/danielrohers/web-crud
======
bbrennan
I built something similar because I was disappointed with what was already out
there:

[https://github.com/lucybot/jammin](https://github.com/lucybot/jammin)

I came across another CRUD package recently that seemed to have a good amount
of momentum, but can't seem to find it now...

